
FCC requires text-to-911 – but it still depends on local governments - tkschneider
http://fcw.com/articles/2014/08/08/911-text-rules.aspx
======
tkschneider
The mandate for mobile carriers doesn't mean much if local jurisdictions don't
play along.

